# For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 6 & 6 plus



## msbacker22 (Jul 5, 2015)

ALL THAT ELECTRONICS: we are one of the leading mobile phone distributorsis.
We are Legitimate registered company under government registration and licensed.

We are recognized distributor of various consumer electronics we sell latest brand and new original phones from there manufacturer with the minimum of 1 full year international warranty

Our Products Are Brand New Unlocked Factory Sealed Also comes with complete casing and accessories.
Warranty : 12 Months International warranty. The motive why the price is low are because we don't sell a unit.

We ship Worldwide
Via : FedEX / UPS AND DHL
Return policy guaranteed


All inquiries regarding purchase should be forwarded to: 

Contact us [email protected]



Apple iPhone 6 128GB $500
Apple iPhone 6 64GB $450
Apple iPhone 6 16GB $390

Apple iPhone 6 Plus 128GB$550
Apple iPhone 6 Plus 64GB$470
Apple iPhone 6 Plus 16GB$42o

Samsung Galaxy S6 32GB$400
Samsung Galaxy S6 64GB$450
Samsung Galaxy S6 128GB$480

Samsung Galaxy S6 edge 128GB$500
Samsung Galaxy S6 edge 64GB$450
Samsung Galaxy S6 edge 32GB$400

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 16GB$199
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 32GB$249
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 64GB$299

Samsung Galaxy S5 16GB$300
Samsung Galaxy S5 32GB$350
Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB$239
Samsung Galaxy S4 32GB$269
Samsung Galaxy S4 64GB$329

HTC One M8 Grey 4G LTE Quad-Core 32GB Unlocked GSM Android $450
HTC One M9 Smartphone - 32GB - Unlocked Silver/Gold $480
HTC One M9 M9u 4G LTE 32GB Gunmetal Grey FACTORY UNLOCKED $500
HTC One M9 Plus 32gb 4g Lte Factory Unlocked Gunmetal $540
Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi + Cellular 128GB$399
Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi + Cellular 64GB$349
Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi + Cellular 16GB$299

Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi 128GB$349
Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi 64GB$299
Apple iPad Air 2 Wi-Fi 16GB$249

Canon EOS 60Da 18.0 MP Digital SLR $999.00
Canon EOS 7D 18.0 MP Digital SLR $749.00
Canon EOS 60D 18.0 MP Digital SLR $579.00

Denon DN MC6000$499
Denon DN-X500 Professional 19" Mixer$249
Denon DN-X100 Professional 2-Channel DJ Mixer$149
Denon DN-X1100 4 Channel DJ Mixer$449
Denon DN-S5000 Tabletop DJ CD Player$399
Denon DN-D9000 Dual Pro CD Player$699
Denon DJ Compact CD/USB Media Player and Controller$299
Denon DN-D4500 Dual CD/MP3 Player….$299
Denon DN-S3000 Table Top DJ CD Player Refurb$199
Denon DN-S3500 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable$399
Denon DN-S3700 DJ Digital Media Turntable$549
Denon DN S5000 Tabletop DJ CD Player$599
Denon DN-D 6000 Dual Pro CD Player$349
Denon DNS1200 Tabletop Multi-Format DJ CD MP3 Player$299

Technics SL-1210MK2 Turntable$219
Technics SL-1210M5G Pro Turntable$319
Technics SL-DZ1200 Digital Turntable$449
Gemini CDT-05 Professional Hybrid CD/Turntable Combo$259
American Audio Velocity Professional Dual CD/MP3 Player$379
Cortex dMIX-300 Digital Music Control Station$279
B-52 Prodigy FX DJ Workstation$599


Numark NS7 II 4-Channel Motorized DJ Controller & Mixer$700
Numark Mixdeck Quad Universal 4-Channel DJ System$500
Numark 4TRAK Traktor DJ Controller$650
Numark iDJ Pro Premium DJ Controller for iPad$399
Numark NS6 4-Channel Digital DJ Controller and Mixer$450
Numark CDX Direct-Drive CD Turntable$500
Numark TTX Direct-Drive Turntable$300
Numark X7 Mixer$500
Numark X2 Pro Hybrid Turntable And CD / MP3 Player$700
Numark DVD01 Dual DVD Player$400
Numark 5000FX 12" 5-Channel Tabletop Mixer$400
Numark DXM09 Digital DJ Mixer$350
Numark NS7 DJ Turntable Controller$600
Numark V7 DJ Turntable Controller$800
Numark Mixdeck Turntable Player$400
Numark HDMIX Hd Mix Pro Dj Cd Mixer$560


Pioneer DDJ-SZ DJ Controller$900
2X CDJ-2000 NXS-M + DJM-900NXS-M Platinum + RMX-1000 Free $3,499
2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 nexus & DJM-2000 nexus$2,399
2X Pioneer CDJ 2000 nexus & DJM-900 SRT$2,399
2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 nexus & DJM-900 nexus$2,199
2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 & DJM-900nexus Limited Edition White$2,049
2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Turntable + DJM-2000 Mixer Package$1,099
2X CDJ-1000 MK3 + DJM-800 Mixer Package$1,099
2X Pioneer CDJ-350 Turntable + DJM-350 Mixer 110/220V$899
2X Limited Edition CDJ-400-K + DJM-400 Mixer Package$1,049
Pioneer XDJ-Aero Wireless DJ System$699
Pioneer cdj2000 nexus Multiplayer$799
Pioneer CDJ-2000 CD Turntable$599
Pioneer CDJ-400 Turntable$399
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK2$399
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3$499
Pioneer CDJ-900 Professional Multi-Player$699
Pioneer CDJ-850 Turntable$399
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable$399
Pioneer DDJ SX DJ Controller$449
Pioneer DDJ S1 DJ Controller$449
Pioneer DDJ T1 DJ Controller$499
Pioneer EFX-1000 Performance Effector Digital Effects Processor$599
Pioneer EFX-500 mixer$299
Pioneer CMX-3000 Dual Rackmount CD Player$499
Pioneer DJM-2000 nexus$899
Pioneer DJM-2000 Mixer$699
Pioneer DJM-900 SRT DJ Mixer$1,299
Pioneer DJM-900 nexus 4-Channel DJ Mixer$799
Pioneer DJM-1000 Mixer$899


Samsung ATIV Book 6 NP680Z5E-X01US --- $599
Samsung ATIV Book 5 NP540U4E-K01US --- $499
Samsung Series 7 17.3 Notebook NP770Z7E-S01UB --- $649
Samsung Series 9 13.3 Premium Ultrabook NP900X3C-A05US --- $599
Samsung Series 9 15 Premium Ultrabook NP900X4D-A03US --- $649
Samsung Series 7 All in One DP700A7D-S03US --- $799
Samsung Series 7 All in One DP700A3D-A01US --- $599

Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Convertible Tablet --- $549
Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Convertible Tablet with Faster Processing --- $599
Lenovo ThinkPad W530 Laptop with Professional Operating System --- $699


Samsung UN46F8000 46-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Ultra Slim Smart LED HDTV...599
Samsung PN51F8500 51-Inch 1080p 600Hz 3D Smart Plasma HDTV...........749
Samsung UN55ES7100 55" Class LED 3D HDTV - 1080p...................1099
Samsung UN60EH6000 60" Class LED HDTV - 1080p......................1199
Samsung PN64F8500 64-Inch 1080p 600Hz 3D Smart Plasma HDTV.........1299
Samsung UN65ES8000 65-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Slim LED HDTV (Silver)...1349
Samsung UN75ES9000 75 Inch LED HDTV Smart TV 240Hz Full HD 1080p...1599


Sony 69.5 KDL-70W850B W850B Premium LED HDTV..$849
Sony 55 Class 54.6 XBR 4K Ultra HD TV XBR-55X900A ..$1049
Sony 54.6 diag W800B Premium LED HDTV KDL-55W800B...$549
Sony 70 Class 69.5 R520A Series LED Internet TV KDL-70R520A..$699
Sony 55 Class 54.6 W802A Series LED Internet TV KDL-55W802A..$499
Sony 50 W800B Premium LED HDTV KDL-50W800B...$349
Sony Sony 65 class 64.5 4K Ultra HD TV XBR-65X850A...$1199
Sony 60 R520A Series LED Internet TV KDL-60R520A...$449
Sony 55 class 54.6 4K Ultra HD TV XBR-55X850A...$849
Sony 55 Class 54.6 W900A Internet TV KDL-55W900A...$599
Sony 65 Class 64.5 XBR 4K Ultra HD TV XBR-65X900A...$1199
Sony 60 R550A Series LED Internet TV KDL-60R550A...$499

MacBook Pro with Retina Display MGX82ZP/A (13inch,2.6Ghz up to 3.1Ghz i5,256GB SSD,OSX Mavericks)$1,199
Apple MacBook Pro with Retina display 13.3" Display 8GB M-512GB Flash Storage$1,099
Apple MacBook Pro - Intel Core i5 13.3" Display 4GB M.500GBhd Silver $899
Apple Macbook Air MD 712 Intel Core i5, 11.6In 256GB,4GB, OS X Mavericks$939

Sony VAIO S Series 13 Laptop SVS13127PXB --- $600
Sony VAIO S Series 15 Laptop SVS1512DCXB --- $650
Sony VAIO S Series 15 Laptop SVS1512EPXB --- $650
Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512GPXB --- $900
Sony VAIO S Series 13 SVS13127PXB --- $600
Sony VAIO S Series 13 Premium SVS13A2APXS --- $1,200
Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512DCXB --- $700
Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512EPXB --- $650
Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311AFXX --- $600
Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ13114GXX --- $850
Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311BGXXI --- $900
Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311CHXXI --- $1,350
Sony VAIO L Series 24 Desktop SVL24127CXB --- $700
Sony VAIO L Series 24 Desktop SVL24125CXW --- $600

MSI GT70 0NE --- $1000
MSI GT60 0NE --- $800
MSI GE60 0ND --- $600
MSI GE70 0ND --- $650

Asus B53S Pro Notebooks --- $500
Asus-ET2300 Desktop PC --- $600
Asus ET2701INTI Desktop PC --- $800

HP EliteBook Revolve 810 G1 Tablet --- $650
HP Spectre XT TouchSmart 15-4010nr Ultrabook --- $600
HP Spectre 14-3210nr Ultrabook --- 550
HP ENVY dv7-7212nr Notebook PC --- $550

Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens $1,199
Sony FE 70-200mm F4 G OSS SEL70200G $679.00
Sony 10-18mm f/4 OSS Alpha E-mount Wide-Angle $499

ALL THAT ELECTRONICS strive to offer high-quality products at competitive prices.
All of our products are brand new,never used, never rebuilt. We maintain multiple-supplier sources for our products as a means of being able to continually offer the best products at the best prices.

Contact us for further information about warranty and process.
We are committed to doing all it takes to keep you a satisfied customer!
Many thanks and God bless you as you place your order with us today.


Your enquiry will be greatly appreciated.


Contact Name: Neil McDonnell
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------

